# Meet Aila



## Shevonne (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello, I am a new kitty owner and have not had a cat since I was a kid. We just got our kitty on Christmas Day so my children are ecstatic. We have no clue what her breed is or how old she is. Initially because of how small she is o thought she was about 5-6 weeks old. However, after some research I am guessing she is between 7-8 weeks and the runt of the litter. Any help on determining her age and breed is appreciated. Advice on raising a kitten is also welcomed. Thank you!


----------



## punkpixie (Apr 18, 2011)

What a cutie! I have no idea on breeds so can't help there I'm afraid but wanted to pop in and say hi! Both my cats were adopted as kittens and in all honesty other than showering them with love, keeping them amused with toys, doing A LOT of research into cat nutrition / food and getting them neutered and chipped, I'm not sure what other advice to give. Just enjoy her!


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

So cute!


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Shevonne said:


> Hello, I am a new kitty owner and have not had a cat since I was a kid. We just got our kitty on Christmas Day so my children are ecstatic. We have no clue what her breed is or how old she is. Initially because of how small she is o thought she was about 5-6 weeks old. However, after some research I am guessing she is between 7-8 weeks and the runt of the litter. Any help on determining her age and breed is appreciated. Advice on raising a kitten is also welcomed. Thank you!


She doesn't look like any pure breed ive seen so probably a cross. The face shape and ears look a little siamese-y but the coat is far too long, so i would say i siamese crossed with a longhaired cat such as a birman, or perhaps a half-siamese crossed with a longhaired cat


----------

